# problem securing outlet box in finished drywall



## darren (Nov 25, 2005)

Here in Canada we have these things, i am sure they have something similiar in the states
http://www.homedepot.ca/webapp/wcs/...Ntx=mode+matchall&recN=0&N=0&Ntk=P_PartNumber

They go by the name 820D, or F clips, or steamships, probably more names for them that.

You slide it in the wall and the two parts that make the "F" wrap around and inside your box. They work really well for putting boxes in drywall walls.


----------



## jbfan (Jul 1, 2004)

Get an old work box and you should be good to go.


----------



## 220/221 (Oct 9, 2007)

> I try to angle 2 screws inside the outlet box but the outlet box doesnt stay flush against the wall and isn't leveled straight


Determine why it doesn't stay straight and take steps to resolve the isssue. :laughing:

Seriously.....Sometimes a stud will be twisted a bit and you have to move the box in or out to split the difference.

If the drywall is cut straight along the stud and the screws are back into the box far enough to grab the stud, I don't know what the problem could be. Operator error ???

With the screws backed out or removed, hold the box tightly in position squeezing it toward the stud. Use low speed on your driver and run the first screw in, not all the way. Put the second screw in and use some finesse when snugging them up.


Is the side of you box completely flat? Some boxes have protrusions which can mahe them teeter. There may be something on the stud that is putting it out of whack?

I don't know. Look in there and find out.


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

If you are NOT next to a stud, for old work the blue Carlon is #1
http://www.carlonsales.com/oldworknmbox.php
note (also works NEXT to stud)

If next to a stud, for old work 18.5 cu in
http://www.smartboxinc.com/Product.htm

If next to a stud, for old work 22 cu in the One-BOX
http://www.aifittings.com/whnew78.htm

note you'll have to get these boxes from an Electrical Distributer
no HD here


----------



## Chemist1961 (Dec 13, 2008)

You can also improvise by putting a decora type switch cover ( open center) on the box while it is floating in the wall. Then fasten your screws through the switch opening while the cover plate works as a flange holding your box flush to the wall surface.
Then remove the cover and torque your screws down.:thumbsup:


----------

